# Grill of choice



## Stx00lax (Aug 28, 2019)

I bought the PK grill at the beginning of summer (right around the time my kid was born), so I’ve had a little time off to break it in. So far, it’s been amazing to cook on. Nothing fancy, just really great temperature control and overall performance. Love the minimal design and function.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 28, 2019)

I just bought my 22” Weber Kettle (finally) at an end of the year sale. 

It ticks all the marks for me. Easy to add coals, fit my giant paella pan, easy ash dump, etc. I think the round shape moves heat around effectively. I stacked a few coupons and got it for a great deal.


----------



## Bensbites (Aug 28, 2019)

I have a few Kamado Joes... I have been called a fan boy! I will hop on my soapbox and sing it’s praises if anyone wants to know more. I love it!


----------



## riba (Aug 28, 2019)

Bensbites said:


> I have a few Kamado Joes... I have been called a fan boy! I will hop on my soapbox and sing it’s praises if anyone wants to know more. I love it!


Can I preach to the choir?
Still happy with a Weber too, as companion


----------



## mille162 (Aug 28, 2019)

Bensbites said:


> I have a few Kamado Joes... I have been called a fan boy! I will hop on my soapbox and sing it’s praises if anyone wants to know more. I love it!



Once I went ceramic kiln, found nothing else comes close! The MiniMax is perfect size for cooking for 2-4 people.


----------



## RonB (Aug 29, 2019)

@boomchakabowwow - now you need a Slow 'N Sear for your kettle. With it, you can cook hot and fast as well as low and slow. Friends now tell me I am turning out the best steaks, ribs and briskets they have ever had, and I use the SnS for most cooks. (I have no connection with abcbbq)

https://abcbarbecue.com/product/slow-n-sear-2-0/


----------



## thirsty0ne (Aug 29, 2019)

That PK Grill looks solid. Got an old performer touch n go with the steel wagon though, so no need for replacement in the next decade or two...


----------



## Lars (Aug 29, 2019)

Bought my first grill earlier this year. A Weber kettle. It has been great and pretty easy to use.


----------



## YG420 (Aug 29, 2019)

I have a few basic webbers, love them, you can do just about anything in them.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 29, 2019)

RonB said:


> @boomchakabowwow - now you need a Slow 'N Sear for your kettle. With it, you can cook hot and fast as well as low and slow. Friends now tell me I am turning out the best steaks, ribs and briskets they have ever had, and I use the SnS for most cooks. (I have no connection with abcbbq)
> 
> https://abcbarbecue.com/product/slow-n-sear-2-0/


oh..i like that!!

i'm have a sheet of stainless at a friends place. i'm gonna make one!! maybe not so much for the "sear". when i sear, i just put a grate over my chimney starter. i could forge a sword with that thing (exaggerating)


----------



## MikeN502 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hey all, noob to the forums.... I was a Weber fanboy, had a couple 22" kettles, a 22" WSM and a Smokey Joe. Then this year I fell under the power of the dark (green) side and got an XL BGE. I like being able to do long, low and slow cooks as well as high temp grilling and everything in between with one piece of equipment. I have a love/hate relationship with their ala carte marketing system for accessories, though. Hate that they bag you for everything else you want yet have to admire the genius behind it.


----------



## Kgp (Aug 29, 2019)

Just like knives and guns, I can't be satisfied with just one. Three Big Green Eggs (large, small, mini) and Weber gas. The small Egg gets the most use. Big enough for a whole spatchcocked chicken and very stingy on charcoal use. Family coming home for holiday weekend, so I've got three slabs of baby backs to go on the large!

Ken


----------



## RonB (Aug 29, 2019)

MikeN502 said:


> Hey all, noob to the forums.... I was a Weber fanboy, had a couple 22" kettles, a 22" WSM and a Smokey Joe. Then this year I fell under the power of the dark (green) side and got an XL BGE. I like being able to do long, low and slow cooks as well as high temp grilling and everything in between with one piece of equipment. I have a love/hate relationship with their ala carte marketing system for accessories, though. Hate that they bag you for everything else you want yet have to admire the genius behind it.



You can do it all in a kettle with the addition of an SnS, (see #6 above).


----------



## daveb (Aug 29, 2019)

Did a lot of classes and demo's with BGEs. Got paid in "monopoly money". Used it to buy BGEs, Large and Mini Max. Love em. The mini goes on the back of the truck and travels well. The Weber and Ducane (both good) have left the building.


----------



## MikeN502 (Aug 30, 2019)

RonB said:


> You can do it all in a kettle with the addition of an SnS, (see #6 above).



Yeah, but what it doesn't do is add 1" plus of insulating ceramic or give me the capacity of the WSM. In sub 50 degree weather I would struggle to get the WSM up to temp and it would burn through fuel at quite a clip. The efficiency of kamado style cookers is pretty great. I did sacrifice a bit of capacity with the Egg, though.


----------



## Paraffin (Aug 30, 2019)

Y'all are making my wallet itch (or rather, my bank account). We rebuilt the deck off our house and are still recovering financially from that expense. I had a large propane grill on the old deck, the burners are rusted out, it's in the yard as maybe a project one day as a smoker.

So for this Summer, I've been using a Weber portable camp grill on a folding table on the new deck. 

A small thing, but easy to set up and grill with hardwood charcoal for two-person meals. When the fiances recover, I'll probably get a BGE of some size, but this cute little thing will still have some use. I'm thinking of making it a dedicated Teriyaki grill with two steel bars to hold bamboo sticks instead of the grate.


----------



## Neens (Aug 31, 2019)

For grills I currently am just rocking a Webber gasser. I’ve got my Lang 60 trailer mounted for when I need to bring the bbq and got a Yoder ys1500 for home this year. Been thinking about adding a pk or Big joe for charcoal cooking but I’ve had this itch for a Santa Maria style grill as well.


----------



## Stx00lax (Aug 31, 2019)

Neens said:


> For grills I currently am just rocking a Webber gasser. I’ve got my Lang 60 trailer mounted for when I need to bring the bbq and got a Yoder ys1500 for home this year. Been thinking about adding a pk or Big joe for charcoal cooking but I’ve had this itch for a Santa Maria style grill as well.


I helped build a custom Santa Maria for a friend. It’s amazing for large/party style cookouts, but maybe not super practical for everyday use. Performance wise, you’ll get much more value and versatility from the bge or PK. I have both. I grill and smoke every week and find myself using the PK more than anything. It’s become my go to. It’s made in the US, used in grilling competitions and used by Aaron Franklin. It’s also guaranteed against rust for life. Not to mention fantastic performance for grilling and two-zone cooking/smoking. It’s a great workhorse/daily driver. I accidentally bent a grill grate and the company sent me a new one at no cost, no questions asked. The bge is a great option too, as everyone here can attest to. I could go on further for why I prefer using the PK, but they’re both great options and you really can’t go wrong with either.


----------



## lowercasebill (Aug 31, 2019)

daveb said:


> Did a lot of classes and demo's with BGEs. Got paid in "monopoly money". Used it to buy BGEs, Large and Mini Max. Love em. The mini goes on the back of the truck and travels well. The Weber and Ducane (both good) have left the building.


I have large small and minimax bge used to compete and give demos.
I have pics somewhere of large covered with snow at 350° it was 5° F . . my (sadly deceased) Canadian friend egged in minus 20°
Only gas is for the ooni 3.


----------



## TDS (Sep 1, 2019)

Where I live it never gets below 40F and never above 105F, so thermal insulation isn't as big of a deal like it is other places. I'm rocking a WSM with grill hooks, Weber Performer with rotisserie attachment and an Akorn because the wife wouldn't let me get a BGE without getting rid of one of the other two! That's okay, got to spend it on a Gesshin Ginga gyuto and a Carter funayuki lol.


----------

